# fun site for sports fans



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

came across this site, here is the premise:

websites advertisers pay for you to bet

you start with $.10 at no cost to you, you wager on sports games with it, if you get your amount to over $10 you can cash out for real cash,

it gives a guy something to do and "a reason to watch the game".

kind of neat, you can click the link and you have to put in an email and a password for login purposes, I have received no emails from these people at all.

good luck and try to keep up, all that use this link will be in a group so we can moniter who is in "first"

if you loose all your "money" you reload and start again, so there is no penalty for being wrong.

good luck :beer:

http://www.centsportslive.com/?opcode=10604


----------

